

HyperMac's retort about the use of naked women at their CES booth - samkottler
http://www.hyperblog.com/2013/01/thanks-for-an-amazing-ces-2013/

======
gpcz
Here is Miss Representation's reply to this blog post:
[http://www.missrepresentation.org/notbuyingit/hyper-
responds...](http://www.missrepresentation.org/notbuyingit/hyper-responds-to-
notbuyingit/)

------
cremnob
I kept waiting for them to explain what was "out of context" but it never
came.

